# Langster New York



## Chainslap (Jun 2, 2004)

hey all, been a while since i've posted here, 
well.. I just picked up this bike today and figured i'd show some pictures...
<img src="https://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a282/aus10m/9-29-07060.jpg" border="0" alt="">
<img src="https://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a282/aus10m/9-29-07059.jpg" border="0" alt="">
<img src="https://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a282/aus10m/9-29-07074.jpg" border="0" alt="">


----------



## Alliespops (Jul 3, 2006)

I think the wheels and chain make that yellow work !! Otherwise it would be just another yellow bike. Sharp, I like it !!


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

*That bike looks great*

That is a unique looking bike. Have fun riding it.


----------



## MTBMaven (Dec 17, 2005)

Bzzzzzzzzzzz......watch out it will sting ya. Nice looking ride!


----------



## Chainslap (Jun 2, 2004)

thanks!! It's my first SS bike, I'm currently riding it fixed, and its a learning experience. 
 
The first thing I want to change is the gear in the back to a 15 tooth. 

Secondly: swap out the 40cm flat bar for a 44cm drop bar. The bars that come with the bike are super narrow, but kind of fun after you ride a few times. Still, I would have preferred drop bars,

Third would be to put the saddle I use on my other bikes on it, ( or something that makes the bike look less generic). 

All that stuff I listed is really easy and inexpensive to change so I'm not concerned. 

I heard these 2008 Themed Langsters are limited edition (mine is No. 330, the other NY Langster at the shop was No. 480) so it is just another thing about the bike that kind of makes it unique. The London, NY, Boston and Chicago Langsters are all really cool this year.... and a decent price for what you get. Also, the LBS said that the London, Chicago and Boston themed Langsters would be out in early October, so put your order in soon if you want to get your hands on one.


----------



## gumby (Sep 22, 2005)

*Seattle*

Here is a photo of my Langster Seattle


----------



## Chainslap (Jun 2, 2004)

couple more pics...
the Langster NY's handlebars are compared to my MTB...
<img src="https://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a282/aus10m/9-30-2007001.jpg" border="0" alt="">
<img src="https://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a282/aus10m/9-29-07084.jpg" border="0" alt="">
<img src="https://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a282/aus10m/9-30-2007002.jpg" border="0" alt="">
<img src="https://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a282/aus10m/9-30-2007007.jpg" border="0" alt="">


----------



## Applesauce (Aug 4, 2007)

Cool bike, but kind of antithetical, especially given its name. You could put some "steal me" stickers on it just to be sure. I mean, you're not actually going to ride it anywhere in New York and leave it there for longer than 90 seconds, are you?


----------



## Chainslap (Jun 2, 2004)

seeing how I live in Houston, No.

I will mainly use this for inner city 30 mile group rides


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

damn that thing is really nice... i didnt really think too highly of it when i first saw the idea and the set.. but damn.. not bad at all.. love the little details!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

I saw the whole Langster lineup on Friday... The British themed(London?) was my favorite...


----------



## Chainslap (Jun 2, 2004)

yeah, for me it was a toss up between the London and the NY. But it came down to the fact that the London has a British Flag on the top tube, I didn't find that part too appealing coming from Texas. Plus the London is almost too nice looking... The NY has more character IMO. . I have put drop bars and brakes on my fixie since purchasing it, so far have about 200 miles on it. WIll post new pix soon 

I can tell how it helps out with my spin.


----------



## tcruse11 (Jun 9, 2006)

Are the fenders removable on the seattle?


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

yep...from what I saw, they are easily removed....


----------



## tcruse11 (Jun 9, 2006)

Dave Hickey said:


> yep...from what I saw, they are easily removed....


Score!!! I'm trying to decide between the Seattle, the NY or the London...

But after today's downpour in Waco the fenders maybe a good Idea.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

bikesnobnyc had a somewhat different take. The mortal enemy of bikes in NYC is the.........TAXI!!!


----------



## beantownbiker (May 30, 2002)

Richard said:


> bikesnobnyc had a somewhat different take. The mortal enemy of bikes in NYC is the.........TAXI!!!


seriously, I think it's a great design concept, but the first hipster That bike is for fixed gear/SS riders not in NYC. any bikes in NYC would know that taxi's suck. They are the #1 culprit for doorings, they habitually cut off cyclists. I've been in cabs in NYC where the drivers brag about messengers they have hit. 
The backup idea for the langster NYC must have been a MTA bus theme, followed by a NYPD blue and white. 

real NYC fixed gear comes with no shiny parts and tape covering the decals.


----------



## tcruse11 (Jun 9, 2006)

So all this talk, and I went into my specialized dealer and look what I came out with.


----------



## Chainslap (Jun 2, 2004)

Cool bike, i especially like how it came with normal handle bars... 

here's a pic of mine with a few of the changes from stock... 
<img src="https://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a282/aus10m/9-15-07056.jpg" border="0" alt="">
19.3lbs - weighed it on the Digi @ the LBS 
salsa drop bars w/ the cheap tektro brake levers and black tape,
80mm specialized stem, spd pedals,
a shimano black 14 tooth instead of the silver 15 tooth, (I spin out around 30mph - 42x14) 
swapped the sugino 42 ring around and put it on the inside bolt pattern of the crank for a better chain line ,
removed the reflectors and took the decals off the frame and rims (looks cleaner imo).

I put the new brakes levers on it because this bike is mainly going to be a training bike for
when I ride w/ the inner city 30mile training groups. I don't really want to go crashing into
people b/c I have no brakes. I am getting the hang of slowing down with my legs, but I'm
still not the best at the skid.. 

Since I've had this bike I did my second sport mtb race yester day and I moved up 15 
minutes in time and 8 places. I'm not giving all the credit to the SS but I''m thinking that it
did help me. 

now I'm wondering when I'll switch to the 13 tooth...

anyways, the bike is fun so don't listen to the critics, they are all just burnt because their 
bikes are boring.


----------



## gumby (Sep 22, 2005)

*Seattle*

According to my LBS the Seattle is currently the most popular, Specialized thought it would be the least. Took over two months for mine to come in


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 26, 2005)

My rendition of the New York Langster

Handbuilt wheels By Normbilt
Paul Large Flanged Hubs/Sun Venus Rims/DT DB Spokes/Dt Gold Nipples
Ritchey WCS Handlebar and Stem
Easton EC70 Seatpost
Selle Italia SLR Gel Flow Saddle Vanox Yellow
CONTINENTAL GRAND PRIX ATTACK FORCE YELLOW TIRES

16lbs


----------



## mark59 (Jan 2, 2003)

Hows the ride on these bikes? I thinking of useing it for riding to work in back about 50 miles round trip. I was thinking of going steel for a soft ride. But these bikes do look very nice.


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 26, 2005)

mark59 said:


> Hows the ride on these bikes? I thinking of useing it for riding to work in back about 50 miles round trip. I was thinking of going steel for a soft ride. But these bikes do look very nice.



My Previuos comuter was a Surly Steamroller. Steel Frame with Steel fork.
I found the Langster to be a little more forgiving with the carbon fork and seatpost


This is my daily comuter. My Comute is 30 miles round trip.


----------



## mark59 (Jan 2, 2003)

Thats a nice bike Normbilt. I am suprised to hear that this Langster is a softer ride then your Surly Steam Roller. . I wanted shy away from Aluminum . I thought for sure the steel is more forgiving and softer. Hmmm you got me thinking now.


----------



## MellowDramatic (Jun 8, 2006)

That yellow chain is so money...


----------



## MunkeeHucker (Oct 31, 2005)

Normbilt said:


> My Previuos comuter was a Surly Steamroller. Steel Frame with Steel fork.
> I found the Langster to be a little more forgiving with the carbon fork and seatpost
> 
> 
> This is my daily comuter. My Comute is 30 miles round trip.


Brother Norm! 
Great Langster, how are things up north? I miss riding with you and the other Gnomes....
-Robb


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 26, 2005)

MunkeeHucker said:


> Brother Norm!
> Great Langster, how are things up north? I miss riding with you and the other Gnomes....
> -Robb


Hey Robb,
I have been thinking about the old days and your Name Came up. Dennis (DD) and I were just talking about you last Sunday. 
Wondering where you ended up. Things are good up here. Weather has been incredible in October. Deer Grove is a little more 
beatin down by the August monsoon we had but has dried up with more log overs....Perfect for 29ers.



Just Ride
Norm


----------



## SSr in Kansas (Jan 22, 2004)

*Tire Size?*

What's the biggest tire you can fit under the fenders on the Seattle? I think it come with 23's, correct? Would a 28c or 32c fit under there? 




gumby said:


> Here is a photo of my Langster Seattle


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 26, 2005)

mark59 said:


> Thats a nice bike Normbilt. I am suprised to hear that this Langster is a softer ride then your Surly Steam Roller. . I wanted shy away from Aluminum . I thought for sure the steel is more forgiving and softer. Hmmm you got me thinking now.


Surly Bikes are well built for sure. 
The Specialized Carbon fork VS the Surly Steel Fork is the BIG difference


----------



## gumby (Sep 22, 2005)

Definitely a much rougher ride than my steel road bike


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 26, 2005)

gumby said:


> According to my LBS the Seattle is currently the most popular, Specialized thought it would be the least. Took over two months for mine to come in


I talked to Specialized today. I put a 52 Seattle on back order in July. It was ordered 
early enough to guaranty to get one. Each batch 56cm are the bigger quantity. 52cm should be in in november.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

Hey Chainslap. Were you on the Bike Barn Halloween ride on Saturday night. I saw some guy on a New York with some KILLER bike handling skills. I wanted to know more about the bike so I did a search here and came across your thread.


----------



## Chainslap (Jun 2, 2004)

I didn't do the Bike Barn ide on Saturday but I did do the 35 Annual Moonlight Ramble (@ 2am Sunday Morning). I saw a guy on a 61cm Langster NY w/ Flat bars, I forgot his name but he said that he works for Bike Barn or used to work for them. 

Did you do the Moonlight Ramble? There were over 2000 cyclist riding in the inner loop from 2am to 5am. It was fun, but it got damn cold.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

I bet we saw the same guy then who must have done the two rides. He was tall with very short black hair and was doing these crazy track stands, bunny hops, and skids, while a group of 300 of us were going about 8 mph with full police escort. The ride was from 8 to about 10:30 with the temp dropping about 20 degrees throughout the ride. I've never been crazy enough to do the Moonlight Ramble.


----------



## Not Eddie Roman (Nov 5, 2007)

They should have made the New York model with forward-facing dropouts, four-inch wide bars, mismatched wheels (front Aerospoke!), 52/14 gearing, and cut-up innertubes wrapped around the frame. And it should have come with a New York lock and chain.

The taxi theme is just so...bad. So obvious. So touristy. At least from an NYC resident's point of view. It's like something you'd buy in the Empire State Building gift shop. I can't imagine an actual New Yorker ever buying one.

Although I disagree with the vehicular enemies list rankings--MTA buses are by FAR on top of the list, followed by independent delivery vans, airport shuttles, illegal town cars, and THEN taxis. And the passengers are way worse than the drivers.


----------



## Chainslap (Jun 2, 2004)

you're right, 
they should.. so people like you would buy it.

that would make alot of money.


----------



## OLDNEWBIE (Nov 19, 2007)

HEY NORMBILT!yours looks great,thanks for mine i already put 100 on it in the rain,and i've got to say it feels so much more sure than the allez double.i think it was your excellent set up that made it so nice.thanks,steve


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

Congratulations on your new bike - hope it serves you well for many miles of trouble-free enjoyment. Now personally, I think the whole city-themed line-up is childish gimmick that looks hokey as all get out, and will become seriously dated in about a year and a half. The checkerboards, fare rates, and other Taxi decals are too silly to believe they actually went ahead and did it, but that's just my biased opinion, and I've been accused of being an intolerant curmudgeon from time to time ... to which I readily and happily confess.

And seriously - I hope you enjoy the hell our of your new ride!


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 26, 2005)

BianchiJoe said:


> Congratulations on your new bike - hope it serves you well for many miles of trouble-free enjoyment. Now personally, I think the whole city-themed line-up is childish gimmick that looks hokey as all get out, and will become seriously dated in about a year and a half. The checkerboards, fare rates, and other Taxi decals are too silly to believe they actually went ahead and did it, but that's just my biased opinion, and I've been accused of being an intolerant curmudgeon from time to time ... to which I readily and happily confess.
> 
> And seriously - I hope you enjoy the hell our of your new ride!


Hey Joe...Where you going with that gun in your hand. (Jimi Hendrix)

Sheesh lightin up. It's all about having fun. Some frames fit people better.
I myself had a PISTA CONCEPT. I can say I hated it but It Just didn't Feel Right.
I'm not racing i'm comuting about 5000 miles a year. You might have a Chrome Pista which will all way look like a classic which SKy Jager designed it after a Chrome Schwinn.
I bought it cause its Yellow and noticeable so some moron doesn't run me over on the way to work. In the winter snowy months I ride my Bianchi San Jose. Washed out blue.
I've had that for two years and racked 3000 miles in mostly winter comuting.

So Bite the Big Apple....Don't mind the maggets (Rolling Stones)

So Get on your bikes and Ride! (Queen)


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

Normbilt said:


> Sheesh lightin up. It's all about having fun.


Hey Norm, I thought I was being light. We don't all have to like the same things.

(Said Joe, slowly backing away from the two-month-old thread....)


----------



## buc (Jun 4, 2008)

*NYC theme is cool, and I'm a New Yorker*

I've been living here since I was 3, and grew up in blue collar Queens, so I should have some cred on the theme of this bike (as opposed to a Minnesota transplant currently living in Billyburg). I like it, and when I bought my Langster, it was between the NY and the Chicago. Granted, NY'rs like the anonymous black, matte bikes. There are oceans of them out in Manhattan. Despite even the LBS shopkeeper telling me how much taxi drivers are reviled (duh!), I bought one anyway. Maybe if NY'rs really think they are that ugly, then chances of my bike getting stolen will be all the more minimal.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

I just got a London Langster. It's really a blast. It fit just like my Tarmac.


----------



## tron (Jul 18, 2004)

The London and Seattle look great. I just saw a Seattle sitting outside of Mike's Bikes in Palo Alto. I understand the NY theme (although its not my style), but I dont understand the Boston/Chicago bikes what am I missing?


----------



## gumby (Sep 22, 2005)

*New Langsters for 09*

Here are three new Langsters for 2009, Vegas, Tokyo, and San Francisco


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

It's pretty cool how the Tokyo has track bars... too bad they still got brakes on them. I'm sure it's almost NJS approved. 

Now how about a Madison one!


----------



## Tbirdbassist (Dec 2, 2007)

Still undergeared...


I personally just don't like the look of any of the Langsters. I tihnk the NY is unbelievably gaudy.


----------



## Chainslap (Jun 2, 2004)

might be gaudy, but it has you talking about it. 

I'll post an updated pic of my bike soon


----------



## Tbirdbassist (Dec 2, 2007)

Well yea, you can't not notice it. 

I'm not hating on anyone who rides one. I just personally wouldnt ride it.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

gumby said:


> Here are three new Langsters for 2009, Vegas, Tokyo, and San Francisco


Tokyo looks cool. Nice paint job. San Fran is a real letdown. It's one of the coolest cities I've ever been to and that bike doesn't do it justice by a long shot.


----------



## B15serv (Apr 27, 2008)

Haha, they shouldve sold the san fransisco with no seat, just a post. haha that would have been so funny. Anywho, I really like how its not just color with the langsters but that theyre each different. The seattle has fenders which makes sense for the rain and so on. If they could fit cross tires and conti brakes id be allllllll over one of them..... instead im doing a surly crosscheck set up as singlespeed so i can do summer/winter commuting as well as snow romps in the forest paths. Still theyre all great looking bikes and the price is quite fair.


----------



## JakeE (May 1, 2008)

Langsters are pretty nice. I ride a London, and I'm happy with it. For me, it was totally awesome just the way it came (pretty much). I wrapped the bars and taped over the red S logos on the seat tube, and that's about it. I want to buy a larger front ring and keep the smaller one for windy days. Other than the fairly neutral gearing, which isn't a bad idea anyway, there's no reason to knock them, really. Not at their price.


----------



## carbon13 (Dec 23, 2007)

urban assult bike!
go forth and cause mahem!


----------



## carbon13 (Dec 23, 2007)

that bike ie so clean it looks like it has never been riden?


----------



## tron (Jul 18, 2004)

Tokyo is alright. I was kind of hoping that they would go with the Japanese flag motif. I like the gold accents on the Vegas but the graphics are kind of childish and obvious.


----------



## JRox (Oct 5, 2004)

I enjoy riding my Seattle, though the first and only mod was to sticker over the goofy coffee cups on the seat tube. 

Yea, Seattle=Starbucks. We know.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

tron said:


> Tokyo is alright. I was kind of hoping that they would go with the Japanese flag motif. I like the gold accents on the Vegas but the graphics are kind of childish and obvious.


You say that the Vegas graphics are "obvious", yet instead of the VERY elegant art work on the Tokyo, you wished it was of their flag. A little contradictory, wouldn't you say? 

LOL - I'm just messin with ya.

Love the bikes. However, I have a fantastic road bike and a Specialized Epic with 2 sets of wheels - one of which has hybrid tires for flying around town. The concept of having a $900 fixed gear bike just doesn't grab me, but they sure are pretty.


----------



## Chainslap (Jun 2, 2004)

the concept of buying a separate wheelset and putting hybrid tires on a Specialized Epic doesnt grab me at all.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

PCH said:


> Tokyo looks cool. Nice paint job. San Fran is a real letdown. It's one of the coolest cities I've ever been to and that bike doesn't do it justice by a long shot.


I agree. The colors are gay. Literally. Not to get into politics or anything, but the job on the design is weak sauce. 

The Vegas could have been better. Too simple. If they had more bling it would work. And what about dice valve caps?


----------



## lampshade (Jul 18, 2002)

Colored chains on bikes = worst trend.


----------



## BDB (Jul 8, 2002)

Love these, almost bought the Seattle, I live in SF.

I do like the tokyo though, so maybe..


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

lampshade said:


> Colored chains on bikes = worst trend.


The preferred nomenclature is "chains of color."  

My white chain shows too much dirt. I need to swap it out for red or blue. :thumbsup:


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

I just like them for what they are. It's a cool idea to make all these variations. Whether I like a specific scheme or not, it's *fun* to pic and choose your favorites.


----------



## Chainslap (Jun 2, 2004)

just added a new saddle, stem, seatpost and wheelset


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Very nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## tindrum (Mar 5, 2008)

i had heard somewhere that the taxi scheme was "borrowed" from a reasonably well-known nyc bike messenger, who had pretty much painted his bike the precisely same way. anyone else know anything about that?


----------



## palu (Aug 14, 2008)

Sorry to bring this ancient thread back up. How's everyone liking the Langster thus far? I'm eyeing an NYC and might pounce on it this week.

Also, anyone know what the biggest tire size the langsters can take?


----------



## goldsbar (Apr 24, 2002)

palu said:


> Sorry to bring this ancient thread back up. How's everyone liking the Langster thus far? I'm eyeing an NYC and might pounce on it this week.
> 
> Also, anyone know what the biggest tire size the langsters can take?


Mine came stock with 23s and there's not a lot of room. Very much like my race bike. I'm guessing 25 max but could be wrong.

Rides great but don't all bikes now?


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

I like the Curbside too, plus its cheaper. They're all good though.

http://feltracing.com/09-catalog/urban-alternative/fixie-series/09-curbside.aspx


----------



## shibaman (May 2, 2008)

palu said:


> Sorry to bring this ancient thread back up. How's everyone liking the Langster thus far? I'm eyeing an NYC and might pounce on it this week.
> 
> Also, anyone know what the biggest tire size the langsters can take?


I am not very hip because I like the polished with the road bars. I have 2 nice road bikes but for a hammer, pump the legs, i use the langster. I ride it as a SS for training. 30 mi. interval sprints. When I am done my legs are pumped up like balloons, and I am spent. It makes riding the geared bikes easy. :thumbsup: I have found that it is a good frame, stiff, but still comfortable. With the right tires, http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=19097&subcategory_ID=5420 the bike is very fast. I am a real pain in the ass. I love to chase down the strong geared riders/ bikes and follow them down the trail.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

Yep, the same could be said for London. I speak from bitter experience. Conversely Tokyo taxi drivers don't hate anyone 'cos to their minds there's no-one else on the roads.


----------



## sir duke (Mar 24, 2006)

It's your dosh, but seriously, if you rode that in London you would probably be laughed at, and not just by fixie hipsters. God Save The Queen? Gawd 'elp us guv'nor!


----------

